

Ask HN: Does anyone know the technology behind Magic? - aml183

What platform do they use for two way text messaging? How do they do payments?
======
Nilef
They use a custom-made system for payments based on Stripe. I was working on a
SaaS product where you could generate unique links either manually or via API
for taking payments for SMS-based systems.

Drop me an email (it's in my profile) if you'd be interested in that and tell
me what you would pay a month

~~~
aml183
Can you email me? Our idea is, hire a local "expert" to build your itinerary
when you are visiting that local's town/city. Someone posted it on HN and we
wanted to run with it. We will use send sonar for the SMS. Interested in
integrating some payment solution like you wrote. Email is me@arilewis.com

------
tbrock
For text messaging they use Sonar:
[https://sendsonar.com/](https://sendsonar.com/)

Not sure what they use for payments.

